# Showing a mare and foal



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I've never even thought about showing a mare with foal at foot, but I really would like to take Destiny and little Wombat here










To the show in the next town in July.

What do I need to work on and practice?

What about turn out, I have a nice show halter that will fit her, what will Wombat need?

Do I need to clip/trim or do anything else with Wombat?

Any advice tips, thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Does the show call for the foal turned loose or shown in a halter/lead?

If it's turned loose, just practice trotting the mare in the arena so the foal learns that it only has to trot at her side... without hiding between her and the fence. I've seen a lot of foals get turned loose and when the mare trots off, they FLIP. Gallop, buck, stop, spin, gallop back to mare... the whole shebang. And then they judge doesn't REALLY get to see the movement.

If he has to be shown in a halter, then you really need to practice. Practice just as you would with an older horse. The mare can trot along to, so that will give him some incentive, but I know at USDF shows, they want the babies to trot out in front of the mares... that can be tricky. So, check your rule book so you know how to prepare.

As for turnout - what type of show is it? Some people clip their babies, but I think that is unecessary unless you're going to a REALLY big show. Judges surely know that babies shed and can look a little moth eaten at times. No biggie.... it doesn't affect movement/conformation.

As for bathing, make sure mare and foal are clean (and braided if need be). 

Good luck! Relax and have fun! Remember, the main thing with showing babies is that they behave... any ribbons are cake 

And I think Wombat is the cutest. name. EVER!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've shown a lot of our mares & foals over the years. My Beau was right with saying the main thing is that they behave. Just go out there for the fun of it & experience for Wombat. I also agree that it's one of the cutest names I've heard. Maybe I can enlist your help naming mine next year? 

Frequent practice but short periods of time...most of the time foals have the attention span of a gnat. I've been working my little guy for 10 minutes twice a day while mom munches hay in the stall that's in our indoor. 

I clip mine, ears, muzzle, bridle path, & legs if they've shed already. I've never body clipped, takes too long & judges should all know how funky babies can shed out. 

Good fitting show halters for little ones are tough to find. We had a few plain leather ones made by an amish gentleman. Never had luck with a pre-made. Not a big deal, I've shown them at open shows in their nylon halters, but use the leather at breed shows.

Good luck and post pics!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, gives me a starting place.

Wombat is the friendliest and easiest handled foal we have had, I do the 10 minutes playing while mum eats as well, it is just about the right amount of time each day.

I have some work to do with Mum as well to get her totally spot on with her manners as well.

The Wombat name wasn't mine, he was born during the Royal Wedding, so his registered name will be A Royal Event, and his barn name was going to be William or Wills, then someone told me that when William was a child they called him Wombat, and that just seemed perfect :lol:


----------

